# IBS or gastroenteritis (stomach flu?)



## JessiNoMoreMartini (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everyone. I just joined because I find it hard to discuss having IBS with other people who don't have it. It'll be nice to have a place to talk about it with other people who truly understand.Here's my issue...I've been having typical IBS symptoms since I was a teenager. I'm now 25, and it wasn't up until a year ago that I finally went to a gastroenterologist. He did an endoscopy and determined that I suffer from IBS, a hiatal hernia and acid reflux. I was given Librax and put on a diet. Unfortunately, I stray from that diet and often suffer because of it.My problem is, at the end January, I suffered from what seemed to be gastroenteritis. I had severe diarrhea, intense stomach cramps, vomiting, chills and a slight fever. My mother had it 2 weeks before I did so I assumed I got it from her. Then, at the end of February I had the same issues. The stomach pains were worst this time, but I didn't have the chills or a fever. Yesterday I wasn't feeling 100% well. I didn't feel sick, but I did have some slight stomach cramps and went to the bathroom more than usual. I assumed it was my IBS. Yet this morning I woke up and have literally been in and out of the bathroom 10 times with diarrhea. I feel a bit like my acid reflux is acting up, but no vomiting. I did go to a Mexican restaurant last night, which isn't exactly good for my IBS. No one else in my household has been sick for these past 2 illnesses or attacks.My question is, does this seem like I'm just having severe IBS attacks? Can gastroenteritis keep coming back? I no longer have health insurance but I may see a doctor anyway, because it doesn't seem normal to get so sick once a month, for the past 3 months. Also, it's not possible for me to be pregnant, since most people tend to ask me that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Can gastroenteritis keep coming back?


 Um.. no. One can get different viruses or flu's but generally they are considered acute not chronic.That said.....IBS guts can take _quite_ awhile to calm down after a bout of gastroenteritis. And eating Mexican foods.. probably only added to it's irritation. So while no one else seems to be having any GI viruses around you... what you are experiencing may just be an IBS flare up post gastroenteritis. We take longer to get over these things and our guts can be hyper sensitive for a bit following "normal" GI bugs. This is very common with IBS'ers.


> because it doesn't seem normal to get so sick once a month


Well it could be considered normal for those who have hormones as an IBS trigger. (See the Thread title: "Hormones & IBS" thumbtacked to the top of the Women's Forum for more info on that) Once I have a regular bout of gastroenteritis, I tend to eat pretty bland and very low fat for ... quite awhile... til my gut starts to calm. For me though... this could take some serious time.. usually weeks to months. After nearly every GI virus or flu I flare for a bit. You may (I hope) be different and your gut may only be aggravated for a shorter time. But I would just go very easy with your diet. We all "cheat" and have things we shouldn't at times because we deem it "worth it". But what I am saying is, _right now_.. is NOT a good time to cheat so you can get the system to calm down. Use imodium or any other treatments you usually use when you are flaring. Hopefully it calms for you soon.


----------

